# Who will win the election??



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

We had a poll for who we plan to vote for in the upcoming Presidential Election, but now it's time to say who you think will actually win.

Remember, it's not the popular vote that determines the winner, but the electoral vote. Here's a site that details a scenario of the electoral vote based on current polls:
http://www.electoral-vote.com/

But we all know that can change before November 4th...


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

As of today (things change quickly) everything I read about the McCain campaign and supporters says that he is going down in a ball of flames. It also seems many "on the fence" republicans are desperately trying to find a reason to not vote for Obama.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Dano,

Sorry, but what you are "reading" is what the press wants you to think, not what is.

Tanya


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

If you vote other - please explain... Do you think there will be a tie? That one of the candidates will drop out? Or that there is a 3rd party that has a chance of winning?


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: caviewDano,
> 
> Sorry, but what you are "reading" is what the press wants you to think, not what is.
> 
> Tanya


 I don't believe there is some kind of conspiracy against McCain. If you have inside information that trumps what the press is saying, something that says his supporters are not disenchanted by his way of campaigning, not disappointed about who he picked as a running mate and saying that he is not being "tough enough" on Obama, by all means, show it. I would like to be informed. 

Where do you get your information that leads you to believe what the press reports about this campaign is not the truth? Are his supporters that have been interviewed and seem disappointed by him at this stage actors hired by the "left wing media"?


----------



## derby98 (Feb 9, 2008)

If you really want to know what is going on in the USA & the world today try watching a non Bias media source such as the BBC.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

I think Obama will win. I think it's going to be close. TOO close for my liking. I'd love nothing more than to pop open the bubbly at around 8:00, but I don't see that happening. I'm afraid we may have to make it a mimosa the following morning.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I agree, it does look like Obama will win. Hopefully we won't have to stay up too late









If you look at the electoral map, it's hard to imagine a scenario that would lead to McCain winning, barring some "October suprise".


----------

